# New here! I’m a big guy lookin’ for a literate/semi literate partner!!



## Wilbur Orville Wright (Jul 15, 2019)

Heroes have been around for ages, and so from the ashes of the fallen men and women of justice... there rises a question. What does “good” really mean? 


...The universe is only as good as the most vile being hiding out in the woodworks of space and time, and interplanetary leaders were quick to figure this out.


Universal laws now forbid superheroes from existing under a new tyrannical force known as the millennial alliance. 


Many attempts were made to prevent heroes from existing, and so many have turned to working for the very people who want them in chains. 


I was born with a beast transformation ability, due to my parents both being mutants. Among other things, I can harden my sweat at will and weaponize it, I also have increased strength and durability during my beast transformation period. I am relentlessly pursued by villains and federation officials alike.


It is up to me now to explore the vast reaches of space for hope, and destroy anyone and anything that gets in my way. Tell me... will you take my hand, or fall to it? 


-I love superhero fanfare and such... and a mix of that with plenty of smut and dirt and grit would probably complete my summer. I roleplay on kik, discord, and telegram so feel free to shoot me a message on any of those!-
My character is a large grizzly bear that I will send you a picture of, and my kinks are very non-vanilla so be sure to ask about those!
Kik- Bigbully97
Telegram- @bigboiwill


----------



## teacozy1 (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm digging this man. That sounds awesome.


----------



## Wilbur Orville Wright (Jul 16, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> I'm digging this man. That sounds awesome.


Shoot me a PM on telegram man! I’d love to talk.


----------



## teacozy1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wilbur Orville Wright said:


> Shoot me a PM on telegram man! I’d love to talk.



I don't use Telegram ;o; 
I just use Discord.


----------



## Wilbur Orville Wright (Jul 16, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> I don't use Telegram ;o;
> I just use Discord.


Message me on discord lol it’s at the bottom


----------



## teacozy1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wilbur Orville Wright said:


> Message me on discord lol it’s at the bottom


All it says is your name on kik and telegram. Or is your name for telegram the same for discord?


----------



## Wilbur Orville Wright (Jul 16, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> All it says is your name on kik and telegram. Or is your name for telegram the same for discord?


Hm, weird... it’s Fat fuckin’ Pig#2162


----------



## teacozy1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wilbur Orville Wright said:


> Hm, weird... it’s Fat fuckin’ Pig#2162


What a name haha


----------

